# My 750iAH Trip Report



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Congratulations. Enjoy the first child experience - it only happens once, and I can fully relate to wanting to be there as much as possible. Personally, I'd do the $1K - less hassle, time, coordination that way.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Congrats! Beautiful Color, very similar to Froggy's Alpina B7, it looks stunning in person! They told me to try to keep it under 100mph-110mph or 4000 RPM. I did 110mph  
130mph is driving like you stole it... wait you did! :rofl:


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

X550-ED said:


> Congrats! Beautiful Color, very similar to Froggy's Alpina B7, it looks stunning in person! They told me to try to keep it under 100mph-110mph or 4000 RPM. I did 110mph
> 130mph is driving like you stole it... wait you did! :rofl:


I am guilty of 145 mph..a few times...

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Bimmer


----------



## jdefg2000 (Nov 28, 2011)

145??...ha, that's just warming up for that car  I bet it was super smooth at that speed.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

If there is any way to work in the PCD, you ought to do it. It is a blast and only takes a day. You can rent a car one way or fly down the day before, spend one night and then head home the next afternoon. Be home in about 9-10 hours.


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

I got passed by an E61 on the German Autobahn from Innsbruck (A8 I think) who put on the "Bitte Folgen" sign and waved the paddle at me, but never slowed down. Then a Ferarri F430 blew past in a 130 zone and he turned on the blues and twos and hit it.


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

If you pay for me to fly out to SC, I'll drive it up to NJ! When is it going to be delivered?


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

Uploaded some more pics. Hope you guys aren't tired...


----------



## Valentino15 (Apr 26, 2011)

Loving the pics.... do you have any more interior shots? No worries if not.


----------



## jdefg2000 (Nov 28, 2011)

Great Photos thanks! looking at those HB photos reminds me of years ago at Oktoberfest...me & my buds went over and did 12 of those each!!....a record I will never be able to touch again...haha. If you dont mind some iterior photos would also love to see the saddle interior. I dont think the bmw site does it justice.


----------



## extremeromance (Sep 14, 2010)

Could you talk a little more about how fast the car is in general and from a stand still. I'm coming from a 2003 accord so I'm hoping it will be a night and day difference


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

extremeromance said:


> Could you talk a little more about how fast the car is in general and from a stand still. I'm coming from a 2003 accord so I'm hoping it will be a night and day difference


I'm sure it will be... A V8 BMW (even the extra heavy hybrid 7) compared to even the fastest V6 accord: no contest.

I regret not jumping on this deal. I work for a renewable company and get razzed for driving an X5. The Active Hybrid would shut them up


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

extremeromance said:


> Could you talk a little more about how fast the car is in general and from a stand still. I'm coming from a 2003 accord so I'm hoping it will be a night and day difference


I have a 2009 Hyundai Sonata. It is Night and Day...frankly more power than you can handle at first. I've had a 2005 Honda Accord in the past and this machine will blow past them both. I did 145 mph without much effort....


----------



## jdefg2000 (Nov 28, 2011)

I test drove a 2011 ah7. it's real fast. NOT EVEN CLOSE to the car you asking about. This car is faster than a modern 911 0-60 (4.5 sec)....and also at higher speed acceleration. I used to own a porsch twin turbo (0-60 3.9), and can tell you this car will punch you into the back of your seat almost like that. I cant believe a large car like this moves so fast. You will dust maserati's, and run neck & neck with most aston martins....this car is a very very fast car.... welcome to the big leagues. After this level of car, you only start trotting into true sports car/and then super car territory.


----------



## jdefg2000 (Nov 28, 2011)

forgot to add this: :bigpimp:


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Adding my belated congratulations on both your babies - one you'll be receiving a bit ahead of the other.

If you don't mind a couple of suggestions: 

Firstly, I think the Colonel is absolutely right when he encourages you to go get your car at PCD. Bring the wife along - she's not THAT pregnant. And it seems as though she wasn't on the Munich trip. You're (and she's) missing out on a big part of the uniqueness of the experience. How many chances are you going to have to do this? Hint: I find that "..life's uncertain - have dessert first" is a pretty good axiom to live by.

Second: the pic you chose for your sig is a nice one, but a number of other folks are using ones similar. Now, the pic of your car idling in that snow-covered forest.... that's something special right there.

I'm also interested in more detailed driving impressions of the car, but since you had very limited seat time in Germany, we may have to wait.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

boothguy said:


> Adding my belated congratulations on both your babies - one you'll be receiving a bit ahead of the other.
> 
> If you don't mind a couple of suggestions:
> 
> ...


Advice taken...this is my favorite picture of the entire trip...Cheers


----------



## jdefg2000 (Nov 28, 2011)

petriej said:


> I'm sure it will be... A V8 BMW (even the extra heavy hybrid 7) compared to even the fastest V6 accord: no contest.
> 
> Actually the car a higher tuned V8...the normal 750 comes with 400hp...this car comes with a 440hp v8 plus of course the electronic motor for +20hp and +115lbs of tourque.....:bigpimp:


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Baller pics and especially love the new sig pic! 

Note to self...the prime lens on your micro 4/3 camera is not going to cut it.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

gmblack3 said:


> Baller pics and especially love the new sig pic!
> 
> Note to self...the prime lens on your micro 4/3 camera is not going to cut it.


Thank you. Glad you like them. I used a Canon 60D with a 17-55/2.8 lens. My favorite.


----------

